# I Can't Understand It?? Ebay Buyer



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

On more than one occasion while selling on ebay a buyer with good feedback will buy and I will not hear from them after they win. Just in the last couple of weeks one of my buyers bought a couple of items, I sent an invoice at the auction's end and the buyer did not respond. In my listings I say "payment is due at auction's end through Paypal". I emailed her after 9 days and asked if there is anything wrong and if there is, contact me and let me know what is the holdup on payment. No response. After several more days I sent a second invoice with an email asking if she would like to cancel her purchase and letting her know if I did not hear from her by today I would open a non paying bidder case on both items she purchased. No response. I opened the cases today and within a couple of hours she paid with no explaination. I can't understand. I am perfectly willing to work with buyers if something happens they can't complete the transaction or unexpectedly do not have the money to pay.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Computers go down, people get sick, storms and fire happen and houses are gone, life happens.

Timing on this one is interesting, but life can throw some interesting curves also. Glad you got the money.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Some folks simply won't comply with the policies of the seller. I recently had one where I sold six used horseshoes. Not a word after sale. Not a word on two follow-ups. I siced eBay on them and they then let me know they were having PayPal problems but intended to pay ASAP. They did come through.

Sometimes eBay and PayPal do 'odd' things.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I was a little nervous about it because a couple of times in the past Paypal has not notified me that I had received a payment, so I kept going back to Paypal to make sure I wasn't holding up the shipment after she had paid but she hadn't paid.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Some people are just jerks and I've had them all. 

Nomad


----------

